# Best possible lineup in '03



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

*Best possible lineep in '03*

I think for us to be good next year we have to get a quality PG that looks to pass first. The answer is Dre Miller. How do we get him? I think it would be enough to give the Cavs our 8th and Odom. The only problem this creates is that we would have 5 players that would want the max eventually. Qrich, Dmiles, Dre, Brand, and Kandi all want the max whether kandi deserves it or not is debatable. We need to resign Pike to. So here it is:

1.Dre
2.Qrich
3.Dmiles
4.Brand
5.Kandi(if we resign him)

bench
Maggete
Boykins
Pike
Hilario(draft???)
Rooks

not bad I think it should secure us at least a 7 seed with the Jazz likely to fall of.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

The Big question is if Sterling would be willing to pay Andre the big bucks.....

I doubt it. They would be much more interested in Jay Williams.


----------



## raptors32 (May 19, 2002)

My question for Clip fans: How long can Maggette not get consistent starters minutes? 

He looks good when I've seen him start and I believe he could be a much better player with consistent starting minutes.

What do you guys think??


----------



## Silk (May 21, 2002)

Well, that's one of the reasons I think the Clippers are going to have to unload one of their tweener players.

Maggette wants consistent starter's minutes, no doubt. On many other teams, he would get them.

QRich, Maggette, Miles, Odom, and Piatkowski all share minutes at the SG/SF slots. I am sure they will dump Pike soon, but that still leaves four talented guys who must share 96 minutes. That is 24 per player, should the time be spread around equally. That isn't enough.

And since QRich, Miles, and Odom are all buddies, I think the team will want to keep them together. Maggette is the odd man out. He isn't especially close to anyone on the team. The media doesn't hype him much as part of the young talent of the Clippers (the attention is almost always focused on QRich, Miles, Brand, and Odom).

I know that fans want to keep the players together, but there isn't any team that keeps the *exact* same lineup for years. I think the Clippers are going to have to give up one of their tweener guys (Maggette seemingly the most likely candidate) for someone of another position. They may also use a draft pick or two to lure in a well-known talent.


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

*Possible trade*

Maggetee, 8th pick, and the 12th pick for Dre.


1.Dre/Boykins
2.Qrich/Pike
3.Odom/Dmiles
4.Brand/Jamison
5.Kandi/Rooks

I have also heard this idea: have Odom play the point kind of a point forward because hes got the handles. Voila the minutes problem dissapears

1.Odom/Boykins
2.Qrich/Pike
3.Dmiles/Fowlkes
4.Brand/Jamison
5.Kandi/Rooks

that would be the most talented lineup EVER!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

If the Clipps want a PG they should go after Baron Davis NOT 
(Im as QUIET as a freaking mouse,and I DONT like to dunk)Miller!
Baron just like Dre is from Cali,but Baron shows HEART unlike Miller!

Clipps Trade - #8,#12,Odom
Clipps Receive - Baron Davis

Bugz Trade - Baron Davis
Bugz Receive - #8,#10,#12,Carter

Heat Trade - #10,Carter
Heat Receive - Odom


I know sum of u might say why the HELL would the Bugz do this trade?Well Baron is on the block for sum freaked up reason,and the lotto picks could make them deep as HELL!In other words Tskchivili,Rush,Stoudemire.


----------



## Silk (May 21, 2002)

I know a few LAC fans who wanted an Odom-Davis trade before the playoffs even started. That was because Davis lit up the Clippers, and hit a game winner against them in one of their games this season.

I'm shocked that he is on the block; without him, I doubt Charlotte would have even made the playoffs - let alone get out of the first round. He's one of the top talents in the league. That is just strange.


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

He is even more on the block now because I doubt he will like New Orleans.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Marco Jaric will more than likely get major minutes next year. I don't see the Clipps making any big trades so they likley add a big man(Borchardt) and a shooter(Rush) via draft.

C-Michae Olowokandi 7-0 270
PF-Elton Brand 6-8 265 
SF-Lamar Odom 6-10 221
SG-Quentin Richardson 6-6 223
PG-Marco Jaric 6-7 210


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

This team cannot afford trading for Miller or Davis. They don't have the money to pay Brand, Odom, Miller, and Miles the MAX. I'd rather stick with LO, Brand, and Miles and adding someone else. 

The pass first guard this team needs could easily already be solved. Thats exactly the type of player Marko Jaric is suppose to be. Let him play and see what he can do. No Pg in this draft is pass first, so I dont think we should look to the draft for the answer, and with Jaric, we may not need anyone else. According to some experts, he'd be a high lottery pick this year if he were in the draft, so he's not just your average player. 

I'd say the best lineup next year is this ...

C Michael Olowokandi
PF Elton Brand
SF Darius Miles
SG Lamar Odom
PG Keyon Dooling

Odom and Miles would switch defensive assignments, and Odom would cover the SF, with Miles covering the SG. 
Now, youask why I say Dooling over Jaric considering how good Jaric may be?
I think people are forgetting about Dooling. He's ultra talented himself, but hasn't had the chance to play much yet for a couple reasons. He's had the chance to watch for 2 years and mature mentally and learn about what to do as a PG, and of course, he has the talent. He's also a hard worker, and IMO, he'll seize the job early on. 
With Odom and Miles right now, the Clips can afford a PG who has some of a scorers mentality. Odom is sometimes unselfish to a fault, and Miles is unselfish as well. With Dooling, thats 3 primary ball handlers, and any of them can bring the ball up and run things. 

Jaric, Q, Pike, and Hilario(pick #8) would be key reserves.
I think the lineup this year should be Odom, Miles, Brand, and Kandi - the PG is the only open position, whether its Jaric or Dooling.


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

i think odom and 8 would be enough for miller..but you might have to add 12 too


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Think again. Odom and 8 is too much for Miller, and the offer has never, and will never be made. So there goes the addition of #12 as well. 

You could get Dooling and #8 or Maggette and #8 for Miller, but certainly not Odom. Odom isn't going anywhere.
Dooling, Maggette, 8 and 12 could also be had for Miller, Mihm and a future #1, but thats probably the only way you'd get both picks.


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

then there is no way your getting dre


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

That is perfectly fine by me. Lamar Odom is more than Andre Miller will ever be. And throwing in pick 8? You're full of it.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *raptors32 *
> My question for Clip fans: How long can Maggette not get consistent starters minutes?
> 
> He looks good when I've seen him start and I believe he could be a much better player with consistent starting minutes.
> ...



I didnt see this earlier.

Maggette will get consistent minutes when he earns them. At times, he has earned them, but only at times, and thats the reason for inconsistent minutes. His J is inconsistent, on offense, he's consistently out of control(bouncing the ball off his leg or charging). The only thing he does consistently is play good defense. He's inconsistent in every other aspect, which is a huge reason he doesn't get consistent minutes.


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RD *
> That is perfectly fine by me. Lamar Odom is more than Andre Miller will ever be. And throwing in pick 8? You're full of it.


what are you talking about..if odom does one more bad thing then he is gone for a year..andre miller is gonna be way better then odom


----------



## Silk (May 21, 2002)

CB and RD:

I don't think one can essentially state that "player A" will be better than "player B", or vice versa. I say this because one of the players could have a career-ending injury next season. 

There's always that chance. The future is not set in stone.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Cleveland Browns *
> 
> 
> what are you talking about..if odom does one more bad thing then he is gone for a year..andre miller is gonna be way better then odom


No, Odom is not going to be gone for a year if he messes up again. Get your facts straight. It is not a mandatory year suspension. That is for harder drugs than marijuana. For every offense here on out, it's only a minimum 5 game suspension. The league gets to determine how long he is out, but it's not a year long suspension.

As for Miller - He's going to be better than Odom? I love Andre Miller. I would love to see him in a Clipper uni for the right price. But, he's not going to get any better. He is a fantastic player, and he's going to be at this current level for a long time coming cuz he is young, but he doesn't have the ability level to continue to get better. He's going to be pushing double digit assists for probably another 10 years and that is fine. That makes him one of the elite PG's in the league. But he isn't the type of player that is going to get drastically better as he improves. He's kind of like an Elton Brand. Excellent player, but doesn't have the physical skills to really take his production up anymore. 
Odom is a different type of player than Miller, and I would take Odom right now over Miller. And Odom is the type of player that is going to get better with time. He has the ability to be one of the Top 5 players in the league when all is said and done. Does Andre Miller have that type of ability? Certainly not. 
Odom's value is driven down a bit right now cuz of his suspension, BUT, it has not dropped low enough that you would have to include pick #8 to get Andre Miller. And I wouldn't even trade them straight up cuz once Odom gets back on the floor next year, he'll command WAY more than Andre Miller in return.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Don't need Dre*

They don't need another PG, they already have Jaric, McGinnis, Dooling, and Boykins. They are one of the deepest teams in the league at the PG position.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Clippers PG Problems...*

The Clippers may have the most Point Guards in the league but one of them has proved nothing(Dooling), One who they have said they won't resign(McInnis), a good but short backup(Boykins), and one that hasn't even came over from Europe yet(Jaric). I think Jaric and Dooling will eventually be good PG's. Jaric has great size, 6-7, and is being compared to Jason Kidd but again hasn't came over yet and proved that he isn't just hype. Dooling has great athleticism and has a ton of potential but has been injured. McInnis is a good scoring point guard but isn't really they play-maker that the Clippers really need. Boykins is a good play-maker but his size really hurts the Clipps on the defensive end. They all probably have the most potential but it comes down to quality over quantity.

..

They don't need another PG, they already have Jaric, McGinnis, Dooling, and Boykins. They are one of the deepest teams in the league at the PG position.


----------

